# Campagnolo hub overhaul/service



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

I will need to service a Campagnolo Neutron front hub (2004) in the very near future and want to line up the parts ahead of time. The front hub needs service as it has not been done for a couple of years with hard use, the bearings are running very roughly and both the bearings and cones are damaged at this point. (previously opened and looked)
My question is on the parts to order and replace. I will get new:
cones part# HB-RE022
bearings part #HB-RE023
not so sure if I need to replace the part HB-RE124 or not. 

I'll know for sure when I have the wheel disassembled and can inspect it but I won't have the wheel here so I can work on it until next week. Do the bearings run at all on this part HB-RE124? or does it just hold the bearings race in place with no real bearing running surface contact? also how tough is it to remove this specific part/looks like it is press fitted, special tools needed to remove?
Also thinking of whether to go ceramic on the replacement bearings instead of the standard bearings.

I have attached the related Campagnolo hub parts schematic for reference to the parts I mention.

Any other thoughts or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

You make mention of HB-RE024. I do not see a HB-RE024 in the diagram, and assume that you mean HB-RE124. 

That part appears to be the hub race (the shell is probably a soft lightweight material that this harder race is pressed into for durability). Personally, I would take this job to someone with experience/tools needed to rebuild. Pressing in races can be difficult without the proper tools.

Most hubs I have rebuilt only had damage to the cones and bearings. If your bearings look and feel out of round, the races should be replaced. Sorry that I can not be more help...as I said I would have my LBS do this one as it may require an experienced eye and tools I do not have (or want to purchase) to set bearing races/measure tolerances/etc.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

RE124 is the bearing cup which is pressed into the body. This can get scored if maintenance has not been done. Best to get a good LBS with the right tools to pop & press in the new races. I've had this done in a salt-contaminated rear hub, no problems. It needs replacing if it is pitted, full of holes. It does not need replacing if it is nicely polished without imperfections.

FYI, the system is very easy to do periodic cleaning and lubing, you now understand why you should do this! Campy bearings and races just get smoother over time when you keep them clean and greased. (I have 3 pairs).


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Yes, I did mean to refer to HB-RE124... it was late. Thanks for the advice. 

You are correct about the service, the wheels in question belong to a friend who is not so diligent on maintenance, he just uses bike stuff until it either doesn't work at all or needs extreme service. I am fixing them for him.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

His wallet will not be happy. One cup is $20+, one cone is $17
http://www.ochsnerusa-store.com/
Search for exact part #


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Take it apart and see what exactly is scored/busted and deal with it then. Yes, the race HB-RE124 gets scored, I just had one replaced on a set of hubs I found on eBay. Have a pro replace the race(s).


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*maintenance completed...*

I have now completed the service maintenance on the Campagnolo Neutron hub. It was not very hard to do at all with just a couple of tools required.

allen key size 2.5mm
allen key size 5mm (you need two of these for this job)
FinishLine teflon grease to pack bearings (or something else of your choice)

When the hub was opened up there were some visible pittings on the bearing surface of the cones (part HB-RE022) so I replaced both cones and also the bearings (HB-RE023) The pressed in bearing races (HB-RE124) were okay visually. They had bearing running marks (normal) but did not appear to be damaged.

The only thing that threw me off during this was the two white nylon parts ( a sleeve and a flat washer) that I encountered and did not expect and they are not shown on the schematic drawing (odd). Made me stop for while as I thought I was missing something. I think their function is as a barrier to dirt, water and debris entering the bearing area. But it is odd they dont show on the schematic and I identified all the other parts when I had it apart.??!!

Reassembly was straightforward and quick and the final adjustment setup is very easy with this design. Another time (when I have more time) I would like to try taking out the pressed in bearing races (HB-RE124) but I want to look at proper tools for this kind of operation.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

campagnoloneutron said:


> I have now completed the service maintenance on the Campagnolo Neutron hub. It was not very hard to do at all with just a couple of tools required.
> 
> Reassembly was straightforward and quick and the final adjustment setup is very easy with this design. Another time (when I have more time) I would like to try taking out the pressed in bearing races (HB-RE124) but I want to look at proper tools for this kind of operation.


Its now a year and a half later and I now want to take out the HB-RE124 bearing races and replace them. I already have the parts but the tool to do this operation remains elusive... and I want to do this myself and I don't mind buying a good tool for the job.

Any info on the actual tool to do this would be appreciated.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

campagnoloneutron said:


> Its now a year and a half later and I now want to take out the HB-RE124 bearing races and replace them. I already have the parts but the tool to do this operation remains elusive... and I want to do this myself and I don't mind buying a good tool for the job.
> 
> Any info on the actual tool to do this would be appreciated.


Not sure if this is helpful or not, but Campagnolo has a video showing how to overhaul a Record-level hub (2006-2009) on YouTube. Is your 2004 hub design still sufficiently similar to this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu9TnP_tgEw


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> Not sure if this is helpful or not, but Campagnolo has a video showing how to overhaul a Record-level hub (2006-2009) on YouTube. Is your 2004 hub design still sufficiently similar to this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu9TnP_tgEw


Yes thanks, this video is exactly how you do it and the tool that is shown to pull and install the bearing races is exactly what I need BUT no trace of its manufacturer, tool kinda looks campagnolo but never seen it offered or even a trace of its campagnolo model/part number. It could possibly be another manufacturer but again no trace of it and I have searched for quite some time for it. Anybody got any clues?


----------



## graeme1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Cyclus make the tool or similar, have seen them on the Ebay (German)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lageraustreiber...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d28665fb6


----------

